# Sv id



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I need the balance spool for this shower valve if any one can ID it. I had it apart & a picture of it almost 2 years ago but can't find it now....
I think it was from England?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Can you pull the spool and take a pic?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I did 2 years ago but lost it. Now customer wants to fix it.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Did it look like this?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I cant remember, who is the MFG of that one?


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Plumbergeek said:


> I cant remember, who is the MFG of that one?



Kohler. K-78913. 

I’ve never seen those handles, but the escutcheon looks like kohler’s I have seen. 

Going by memory here-

K-401 was the valve body. Came in 3/4 or 1/2. I think the thermostatic cartridge is the same for both, but the on/off/volume is different for the different size valves. 

Also, Kohler redesigned the valve mid 2000’s so all the parts are different. 


All that said, I really have no idea what your valve is with out opening it up.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help but it's not a Kohler, I found it once 2 years ago but can't remember the MFG. some uppity brand I remember. I guess I will just have to go pull it............


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Plumbergeek said:


> Thanks for the help but it's not a Kohler, I found it once 2 years ago but can't remember the MFG. some uppity brand I remember. I guess I will just have to go pull it............



Not much help, sorry.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Toli said:


> Not much help, sorry.


I appreciate your effort!:smile:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbergeek said:


> Thanks for the help but it's not a Kohler, I found it once 2 years ago but can't remember the MFG. some uppity brand I remember. I guess I will just have to go pull it............





Grohe is kind of an uppity brand and makes a cartridge similar to that but a bit longer. Pulled and cleaned on a year or so ago. The spool is huge, like 1-1/4", and just a touch of sediment/lime will stop it from sliding with the pressure changes.






.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

grohe was my only thought. im probably wrong.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I found the pictures.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbergeek said:


> I found the pictures.





That's the balancing spool? Looks like a diverter to me.




.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Technically it's the mixer for H/C. It was causing a cross connection after I installed a Navien Tankless


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbergeek said:


> Technically it's the mixer for H/C. It was causing a cross connection after I installed a Navien Tankless



Gotcha. Does it have a rubber washer? If it's just the mixer wouldn't the other stem in that valve body which actually shuts the incoming supplies be the issue?




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I bet those large caps have check valve stops and *the checks aren't holding.*


.


----------



## Random plumber (Dec 3, 2018)

The picture is Cifial. They used their own trim on top of an old Moen valve. I had to use a Moen 130158 and 130156 the last time I fixed one of those. Bring a 26 mm socket.

Here is the link to the previous thread on it. 
https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/identify-shower-valve-83146/

Cifial cartridge link
https://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/Cifial-23-51-HF-p/cif-23.51.hf.htm

Moen cartridge link
https://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/Moen-130156-p/moe-130156.htm


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Random plumber said:


> The picture is Cifial. They used their own trim on top of an old Moen valve. I had to use a Moen 130158 and 130156 the last time I fixed one of those. Bring a 26 mm socket.
> 
> Here is the link to the previous thread on it.
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/identify-shower-valve-83146/
> ...










> You will need to fill in an introduction
> 
> 
> Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?
> ...


.


Since you will be using a new account, you should post an intro, link above in the quote.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Showing my age.....I didn't remember asking about this in 2018.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> .
> 
> 
> Since you will be using a new account, you should post an intro, link above in the quote.


 he posted this 2 years ago..
https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/identify-shower-valve-83146/index2/#post1191172


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> he posted this 2 years ago..
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/identify-shower-valve-83146/index2/#post1191172





Random plumber said:


> The picture is Cifial. They used their own trim on top of an old Moen valve. I had to use a Moen 130158 and 130156 the last time I fixed one of those. Bring a 26 mm socket.
> 
> Here is the link to the previous thread on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Tango said:


> Random plumber said:
> 
> 
> > The picture is Cifial. They used their own trim on top of an old Moen valve. I had to use a Moen 130158 and 130156 the last time I fixed one of those. Bring a 26 mm socket.
> ...


----------

